# A/V deals thread



## twilyth (Dec 1, 2011)

Since A/V stuff probably doesn't belong in the main steals and deals section, I figured I start one here.

Polk Monitor 60's 2/3's off - $99 with promo code EMCJHKJ59

Klipsch reference RW-12d 12" powered sub - $299 down from $999 with promo code EMCJHKJ65

more deals here - Dynamic December Deals! $13.99 G.SKILL 4GB Laptop ...


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2011)

That sub... OMG....


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2011)

the Klipsch 12" RW-12D is discontinued. I think it had some problems with the amplifier. it's not a good choice for music.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> the Klipsch 12" RW-12D is discontinued. I think it had some problems with the amplifier. it's not a good choice for music.


Really?  I had always heard good things about it.  Also, that's the best price I've seen on it so far.  Normally the sales on Newegg don't go below 350 for it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 2, 2011)

> What's the Bottom Line?
> The RW-12d does a good job at moderate levels, with a healthy amount of low bass and good upper-range tonal balance. When cranked up on music, however, it overreaches and can't hold it together, yielding powerful but often muddy bass. This is passable for movies, but not for music. Thus, I liked this sub a lot for movies, where it really shook the room, but somewhat less so for music. I found the keypad and display to be a pain to use; I consistently punched the wrong buttons and longed for a couple of simple knobs.



http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/shootout-five-mid-price-subwoofers?page=0,4


----------



## twilyth (Dec 9, 2011)

Polk Monitor 70s - $150 with promo code (down from $400)

Polk CS2 center channel $110 with promo code (down from $300)


----------



## twilyth (Jan 17, 2012)

Martin Logan Motion 12 home theater, front and surround speakers. $300 - marked down from $600.







edit:  combo deal on an Onkyo NR509 with 5 small Energy speakers - $400
scroll down to see this and other items in the 48 hour sale


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 17, 2012)

pretty sweet deal on the Energy RC Micro 5.1 and Onyko TX-NR509.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 19, 2012)

HRT Music Streamer II+ $260 with Free Shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HRT-High-Re...532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1660e60c

these normally sell for $349 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=JWcXT8nAGeff0gH__8yDAw&ved=0CFgQ8wIwAQ


----------



## twilyth (Jan 22, 2012)

Harman/Kardon AVR 2600 7.1-Channel A/V Receiver

Was: $799.99
Weekend price - $349.99 with code EMCYTZT1081


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

Outlaw 12" LFM-1 EX $549 with Free Shipping 

these are normally $649 without Free Shipping.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2012)

Precision Acoustics Surround5 625 Watts 5.0 Channel Home Theatre System 
Price:$599.99
On Sale:$349.99Save: $250.00
Sale Ends: 01/26/2012
Lowest Price Guarantee

http://m.bestbuy.ca/defaultpage.aspx?lang=en#/m/category.aspx?cid=20303&lang=en-CA


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Precision Acoustics Surround5 625 Watts 5.0 Channel Home Theatre System
> Price:$599.99
> On Sale:$349.99Save: $250.00
> Sale Ends: 01/26/2012
> ...



skeptical cat is skeptical


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/shootout-five-mid-price-subwoofers?page=0,4



I find any thing really over 10" is not good for music..  Then again full size speakers are even better for music.



BumbleBee said:


> Outlaw 12" LFM-1 EX $549 with Free Shipping
> 
> these are normally $649 without Free Shipping.



a long long time ago i heard one of those type of subs and they are pretty dam sweet.  Thing is though the one i heard was like 2 1/2 feet by 2 1/2 feet in size.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> skeptical cat is skeptical


Not sure about this particular style/model but,

I have the Precision Acoustics loud speakers set which I picked up individually over the past few years. They sound amazing. But my 10” sub is the previous model (Model #10HDW) the woofer facing down. This sub is sick, it clearly handles bass very well.

http://precision-acoustics.com/products.html


----------

